# أخيرا نسخة كاملة ومضمونه وسهلة التنزيل من برنامج التصميم الرائع catia



## frindly heart (3 ديسمبر 2010)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعا كلنا عندنا فكره عن هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع

catia program

وبحمد لله أرفقت بالمشاركة صورا لطريقة تنزيل البرنامج بطريقة التورنت

وسأشرح هنا الخطوات والتوضيح بالصور بالمرفقات

1- سنقوم بتحميل متصفح جميل ورائع سيساعدنا بتحميل البرنامج بدون اي برامج ولا مشاكل وهو متصفح يدعى opera

وهذا رابط التحميل.... (صورة 1 في المرفقات)

http://www.opera.com/browser/next/

2- نسطب البرنامج (المتصفح) عادي جدا كأي برنامج

3- نفتح المتصح الجديد اوبرا وندخل على موقع يسمى ايزو هانت 

وهذا رابط التحميل ....( صورة 2 في المرفقات )

http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=catia+v5r19

هيظهرلك صفحة فيها كذا خيار لتحميل البرنامج اختار الخيار اللي عليه سهم في الصورة (2)

4 - لما تضغط على البرنامج هيظهرلك صفحة تانية فيها رابط اضغط عليه 
(الرابط عليه سهم في الصورة رقم 3 في المرفقات)

5 - هيظهر ويندو صغير اضغط على open (صورة 4 بالمرفقات)

6 - هيظهرلك ويندو تاني لتحديد مكان التحميل ثم اضغط yes كما في الصورة (5 بالمرفقات)

7 - كده خلاص بدأ تحميل البرنامج وهيظهر في المتصفح صفحة زي (الصورة رقم 6 بالمرفقات)

8 - جاري تحميل البرنامج بشرط بقاء المتصفح مفتوح

9 - لو قفلت المتصفح وفتحتة تاني تشغل التحميل تاني عن طريق (الصورة رقم 7 بالمرفقات)

10- هيظهرلك صفحت التحميل وتضغط على resume (الصورة رقم 8)

11- ممكن تسيب المتصفح شغال طول الليل وتنام وان شاء الله تصحى تلاقي البرنامج خلص تحميل

ملحوظة 1 (قد يستغرق التحميل حوالي عشر ساعات متصلة او متفرقة ولكن مضمون نزول البرنامج كامل ان شاء الله)

ملحوظة 2  بعد تنزيل البرنامج ان شاء الله هشرح طريقة وضع crack

ملحوظة 3  ان شاء الله لو وصل عدد المحملين للبرنامج والمسطبين له 15 مهندس أعدكم أني سأعد دورة لهم على هذا المنتدى الكريم في هذا البرنامج الشيق وسأسجل أسماءهم وابعت لهم رسائل خاصة برابط الشرح وموعد البدء ان شاء الله


ملحوظة 4  لا اريد منكم الا الدعاء لي - اذا اردتم - بثلاث اشياء (الهداية - التوفيق - النجاح)

ملحوظة 5 ان شاء الله لن اتأخر عن اي استفسار من اخواني ..

ملحوظة 6 عذرا على الاطالة .... وبالتوفيق

اخوكم المحب ... محمد


​


----------



## frindly heart (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الصور 4,5,6 بالمرفقات

​


----------



## frindly heart (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الصور 7,8 بالمرفقات

وعلى فكرة لوحد في الرياض ممكن أنزلهوله على اسطوانة 

بالتوفيق ​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ألـــــــــــــــــــف شكر ليك يابشمهندس وياريت نبدأ الدورة


----------



## frindly heart (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> ألـــــــــــــــــــف شكر ليك يابشمهندس وياريت نبدأ الدورة



شكرا على المرور اخي احمد

وان شاء الله انا بعد الدورة حاليا 

وبانتظار ان الاخوه يسطبو البرنامج عشان تكون دورة عملية


----------



## obied allah (4 ديسمبر 2010)

انا معاكم ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ألـــــــــــــــــــف شكر ليك يابشمهندس وياريت نبدأ الدورة


----------



## frindly heart (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله هنبدأ قريب 

بس لازم نسطب البرنامج عشان الدورة تكون تفاعلية وليها معنى


ياريت اللي ينزل البرنامج يقول عشان أنزل طريقة التسطيب ووضع الكراك


----------



## frindly heart (6 ديسمبر 2010)

???????


----------



## sidahmed213 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي البرنامج عندي ياريت لو تكون هناك دورة


----------



## أحمد فتحي جودة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــلا يــــــا بشمهــــــندس البرنــــــــــــامج نــــزل بـــــنجاح وبــــسرعة ,,,, وياريت تشـــــــــــــرح طرـــــيقة وضع الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراك .


----------



## frindly heart (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أحمد فتحي جودة قال:


> شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــلا يــــــا بشمهــــــندس البرنــــــــــــامج نــــزل بـــــنجاح وبــــسرعة ,,,, وياريت تشـــــــــــــرح طرـــــيقة وضع الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراك .



الله يفتح نفسك ياهندسه

طريقة وضع الكراك بالفيديو صوت وصورة


يتبع ...


----------



## frindly heart (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

ببساطه ياجماعه طريقة وضع الكراك كالاتي

تفتح ملف patch من الاسطوانه

وبعدين تتفرج على الفيديو الاتي ....

http://www.esnips.com/doc/9a748034-0501-45b2-88c8-90d0f190a371/طريقة-وضع-الكراك

في انتظار اي استفسار

.....​


----------



## frindly heart (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مممممم

فيم الشباب ؟؟

حد سطب البرنامج ولا لسه


----------



## سهام معمر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي 
ولكنني لم اوفق حتى في المرحلة الثانية , فلم تظهر لي الصورة رقم 2


----------



## frindly heart (20 ديسمبر 2010)

سهام معمر قال:


> شكرا لك اخي
> ولكنني لم اوفق حتى في المرحلة الثانية , فلم تظهر لي الصورة رقم 2



العفو يابشمهندسه 

الصورة بالمرفقات شغالة ولكن للتسهيل هذا رابط الصورة رقم 2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65292&d=1291408025

ان شاء الله موفقين بالتنزيل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## frindly heart (22 ديسمبر 2010)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً




واياك اخي ...:84:


----------



## أحمد فتحي جودة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

_يا ريت يا أخ محمد تشرح طريقة التستيب مع الكراك _


----------



## frindly heart (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أحمد فتحي جودة قال:


> _يا ريت يا أخ محمد تشرح طريقة التستيب مع الكراك _



الاخ احمد بالنسبة لتسطيب البرنامج عادي زي اي برنامج

مع ملاحظة لو مساحة السي درايف عندك صغيرة ممكن تغير مكان التسطيب الى الدي درايف

وده بيظهرك خيار اثناء التسطيب ..

أما طريقة وضع الكراك فهي بالفديو التالي

http://www.esnips.com/doc/9a748034-0501-45b2-88c8-90d0f190a371/طريقة-وضع-الكراك


وياريت لو قابلك اي مشكلة لا تتردد بالسؤال فأنا بنتظارك ...!1



اخوك .... محمد


----------



## عبد الرحمن سند (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز
شكرا علي هذا البرنامج الرائع من فضلك اريد معرفة طريقة التسطيب وكذلك وضع الكراك
وشكرا


----------



## frindly heart (25 ديسمبر 2010)

عبد الرحمن سند قال:


> أخي العزيز
> شكرا علي هذا البرنامج الرائع من فضلك اريد معرفة طريقة التسطيب وكذلك وضع الكراك
> وشكرا



منور الصفحة يا أخ عبد الرحمن

بس بعد اذنك راجع المشاركات فيها طريقة التسطيب وقديو لوضع الكراك

ولو قابلتك أي مشكله أنا في انتظارك ... 

أخوك ... محمد ،​


----------



## عبد الرحمن سند (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا محمد انا فعلا لم اراجع المشاركات بشكل جيد


----------



## ibod7eem (25 ديسمبر 2010)

frindly heart قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ببساطه ياجماعه طريقة وضع الكراك كالاتي
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم 

الف شكر اخوي على البرنامج وعلى المجهود الرائع 

اخوي لو سمحت عندي استفسار 

لم استطع وضع الكراك 

ممكن لو سمحت تبسط اكثر طريقه وضع الكراك .. 

لي اني بصراحه .. ما اعرف ملف الباتش ولا كيف افتحه 

بس فضلا وليس امرا .. لو توضح اكثر 

وجزي خيرا ..​


----------



## frindly heart (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ibod7eem قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الف شكر اخوي على البرنامج وعلى المجهود الرائع
> 
> ...



انت تؤمر يابشمهندس 

دي صورة بالتفصيل لطريقة وضع الكراك (ان شاء الله تكون معبرة)

اولا تقتح اسطوانة الكاتيا اللي حضرتك نزلتها وتتبع الخطوات

ارجو قراءة الصورة جيدا والتركيز فيها قبل تنفيذها ..





معلش هي ملخبطة شوية .. بس ان شاء الله تكون واضحة

وياريت تطمني ... 

اخوك ... محمد ..،


----------



## ibod7eem (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر اخي المهندس محمد 

الحمد لله .البرنامج شغال ميه ميه . و الله يوفقك .. 

ودمت


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد الله تم تسطيب البرنامج والكراك


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (28 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله أخي
وجزاك الله كل خير 
بارك الله لك وهداك


----------



## frindly heart (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أحمد مختار محمود قال:


> وفقك الله أخي
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> بارك الله لك وهداك



واياك ياأخ احمد

ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## frindly heart (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ibod7eem قال:


> الف الف الف شكر اخي المهندس محمد
> 
> الحمد لله .البرنامج شغال ميه ميه . و الله يوفقك ..
> 
> ودمت



العفو يابوعبدالرجمن 

دمت للخير وام لك


----------



## نجاح احمد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر مقدما 
اناحملت البرنامج ووضعت الكراك وعند تشغيل البرنامج تاتى رساله runtime exeption
cliek ok to terminale 
ok
وعند الضغط على ok يغلق البرنامج ماذا افعل 
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ibod7eem (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

عندي استفسار 

كيف اشغل البرنامج على 64bit 

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (31 ديسمبر 2010)

كل مرة يعطينى file acces error


----------



## frindly heart (1 يناير 2011)

نجاح احمد قال:


> الف شكر مقدما
> اناحملت البرنامج ووضعت الكراك وعند تشغيل البرنامج تاتى رساله runtime exeption
> cliek ok to terminale
> ok
> ...



ازيك يانجاح (هندسة شبين ؟؟)

لو ظهرلك الرسالة دي بيكون وضعت الكراك غلط
راجع التعليقات انا وضعت طريقة وضع الكركاك بالصور

وحاول تاني
موفق ان شاء الله 
ورد عليه ..


----------



## frindly heart (1 يناير 2011)

ibod7eem قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عندي استفسار
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا معلش معرفش يعني ايه 64 بت بس لما بشوفها بتوقع انها تقصد ويندوز فيستا أو ويندوز7

ياريت توضحلي وان شاء الله في انتظارك


----------



## frindly heart (1 يناير 2011)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> كل مرة يعطينى file acces error



ارجو التوضيح ...

متى تظهر تلك الرسالة (هل عند التسطيب ولا التشغيل ) ؟؟

منتظر ردك يابشمهندس ...


----------



## ibod7eem (2 يناير 2011)

frindly heart قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا معلش معرفش يعني ايه 64 بت بس لما بشوفها بتوقع انها تقصد ويندوز فيستا أو ويندوز7
> 
> ياريت توضحلي وان شاء الله في انتظارك




نعم اخي اقصد ويندوز فيستا .. اذاا كان فيه طريقه لتشغيل البرنامج 

ودمت


----------



## أحمد رأفت (2 يناير 2011)

بتظهر عند التشغيل


----------



## alaarekabe (2 يناير 2011)

ممتلذ يا باشا


----------



## frindly heart (2 يناير 2011)

ibod7eem قال:


> نعم اخي اقصد ويندوز فيستا .. اذاا كان فيه طريقه لتشغيل البرنامج
> 
> ودمت



على العموم اخي ابو عبدالرحمن النسخة دي شغالة على اكس بي وفستا وويندوز 7

لكن لو عندك اصدار قديم من الكاتيا فهذه طريقة تسطيبه على الفستا أو ويندوز 7

......

تعمل ريستارت للجهاز وتخش على نظام save mode للجهاز (على ما أتذكر بالضغط على f8)

وبعدين هيظهرلك خيارات تختار منها (save mode with net working) وبعدين هيدخلك على ويندوز شكله كلاسيك تحط اسطوانتك وتسطب عادي وتحط الكراك وتعمل ريستارت وبالتوفيق ..

ولو في استفسار تحت أمرك


----------



## frindly heart (2 يناير 2011)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> بتظهر عند التشغيل



انصحك بعمل ازالة للبرنامج من على درايف سي وتسطيبة من جديد على درايف جديد مثل الدي

مع ملاحظة انك تعمل new folder على الدي مثلا وبعدين لما تيجي تسطب هيظهرك خيارات للمسار الذي تريد تسطيب البرنامج به هتختار درايف دي ثم new folder اللي انت عملته (مع ملاحظة هامة جدا انه أثناء التسطيب يظهرلك مرتين خيارات لمكان التسطيب فيجب أن تختار نفس المسار بكل مرة)

بالتوفيق .. ومتنساش تطمني ..


----------



## frindly heart (2 يناير 2011)

alaarekabe قال:


> ممتلذ يا باشا



you willcom ..!!1


----------



## ibod7eem (2 يناير 2011)

frindly heart قال:


> على العموم اخي ابو عبدالرحمن النسخة دي شغالة على اكس بي وفستا وويندوز 7
> 
> لكن لو عندك اصدار قديم من الكاتيا فهذه طريقة تسطيبه على الفستا أو ويندوز 7
> 
> ...





الف الف الف الف الف شكر يا باش مهندس والله يوفقك .. ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب .. ويمدك بالصحه والعافيه .. مجهود جبار وتجاوبك معنا .. في الحقيقه شي جميل جدا جدا 

ودمت على المحبه والود


----------



## frindly heart (3 يناير 2011)

ibod7eem قال:


> الف الف الف الف الف شكر يا باش مهندس والله يوفقك .. ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب .. ويمدك بالصحه والعافيه .. مجهود جبار وتجاوبك معنا .. في الحقيقه شي جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ودمت على المحبه والود



الله يكرمك ابوعبدالرحمن وشكرا على دعواتك وكلامك الجميل

ولو عندك أي استفسار في البرنامج نفسه أنا تحت أمرك

بالتوفيق ...


----------



## frindly heart (5 يناير 2011)

لو فيه اي مشكلة يابشمهندسين في النحميل او التسطيب او التشغيل أنا في الخدمة

ولو حد عنده جزء عاوز يرسمة بالكاتيا أنا تحت أمرة مجانا ..

بالتوفيق للجميع ... أخوكم ... محمد


----------



## anis2001 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

salamou3alikoum,
al programm lam ajidahou fi rabitt,ila kan min al moumkin activih min jadid wa choukran


----------



## hkhalaf (28 نوفمبر 2011)

frindly heart قال:


> [السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> طبعا كلنا عندنا فكره عن هذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ،

شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الطيب

لمن يريد تدريب على الكاتيا catia يمكنه مشاهدة أكثر من ثلاثين منتج و كيفية تصميمهم على الكاتيا catia على هذا الموقع www.catiatutorialz.blogspot.com 

و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hkhalaf (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ،

شكراً لك على هذا المجهود الطيب

لمن يريد تدريب على الكاتيا catia يمكنه مشاهدة أكثر من ثلاثين منتج و كيفية تصميمهم على الكاتيا catia على هذا الموقع www.catiatutorialz.blogspot.com

و جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## أمين بكري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

البرنامج رائع جدا وهذه النسخة موجودة عندي أتمنى لو تعطيني رابط النسخة v6


----------



## alaboudahmad (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي مشكور


----------



## mohshah (21 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*
*..................*
*وياريت لو يتم الرفع علي مكان آخر أسهل مثل (ميديافير) (Mediafire)*​


----------



## mohshah (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ... تم تحميل البرنامج وفي انتظار الدورة .. إن شاء الله


----------



## physicienne (9 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks Bro

Loading ...


----------



## fahamycom (25 فبراير 2015)

باركك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله


----------

